# Bergwerk nach Wunsch?



## Gearshifter (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier im Forum und trage mich mit dem Gedanken ein Mercury bzw. Mercury SL zu kaufen. Auf der Bergwerk Hompage gibts ja seit 2005 die Ausstattungsvarianten Ecco/Endurance und Race. Entscheiden würde ich mich für ein Endurance, mit einigen Abweichungen allerdings! Ist das überhaupt möglich? Schrauben die Jungs aus Pforzheim das Bike nach Wunsch zusammen?

Wie funktioniert das dann? Teile selber mitbringen, oder bestellen die dann die Teile für einen, wie Federgabeln, bzw. ne Magura Marta?

Komm zwar ganz aus der Nähe von Pforzheim, war aber noch nie in den heiligen Hallen. Ist das ein richtiges Ladengeschäft mit normalen Öffnungszeiten?

Die FOX-Gabel vom SL ist mir zu raceorientiert. Hat mir jemand einen Tip für ne Tourengabel, die man auch auf Singeltrails und mittelschwerem Gelände benutzen kann!?

Danke und Gruß

_______________________________________________________________

Solange es nicht regnet ist das Pferd vorne hinten als höher!


----------



## joob45 (22. Januar 2005)

wende dich mal direkt an bw und teile uns dann deine erfahrungen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (22. Januar 2005)

Ja klar werd ich machen hab keinerlei Erfahrung wie das funktionieren wird in Zukunft mit dem Direktvertrieb!? Welche Optionen man da zusätzlich zu den gelisteten Ausstattungsvarianten hat....

Klar, könne mir auch einen Mercury Rohloff Rahmen kaufen und die Komponenten selber ranschrauben...ist mir aber zu umständlich.

Ich finde das schon krass von Bergwerk, die Bikes um 25% günstiger anzubieten. Was sagen die treuen BWler dazu, die ihr Bike letztes oder vorletztes Jahr für wesentlich mehr Geld erwerben mussten?

Letzte Woche war ich in Weil der Stadt beim Velotraum, die früher ja auch Bergwerk im Angebot hatten und jetzt nur noch ihre Eigenmarke anbieten (nicht mal mehr Cannondale und Rocky Mountain haben die am Start-na dann aber gute Nacht!)   

Der Verkäufer war ziemlich angesäuert über den Dilettantismus der Bergwerkschmiede. Laut seinen Aussagen haben die Jungs aus Pforzheim es oft nicht einmal hinbekommen, die in den Katalogen beschriebene Geometrie und Größe der Rahmen richtig hinzubekommen!? Außerdem waren die Lieferzeiten und -zusagen unter aller Sau wie er meinte und die Zusammenarbeit alles andere als profihaft!

Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß


----------



## carloz (22. Januar 2005)

> Ich finde das schon krass von Bergwerk, die Bikes um 25% günstiger anzubieten. Was sagen die treuen BWler dazu, die ihr Bike letztes oder vorletztes Jahr für wesentlich mehr Geld erwerben mussten?



@Gear: Nun stroi doch ned sooo viel Salz in die Wunden   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Gearshifter (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo, gibt es eigentlich keine Neuigkeiten bezüglich des Internetauftritts "Direktvertrieb"? Wann in etwa soll die Seite verfügbar sein?

Schon ein bisschen amateurhaft...ende Januar noch am Internetauftritt für 2005 rumbauen!


----------



## daif (26. Januar 2005)

ähhhmmmm,
falls du es verpasst hast,

ja, das ist etwas die Schwäche bei BW  
BW sind nur 4 Leute!! (oder doch 6?)
ausserdem haben die glaub grad mehrer Problemchen (siehe die anderen threads)

das soll die teilweise extrem lange Wartezeit und die veraltete Webpräsenz nicht entschuldigen, aber vielleicht erklärts das ansatzweise 

ich glaube alle hier warten schoh gespannt auf News und die neue Seite/ Webshop!


----------



## Gearshifter (27. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ähhhmmmm,
> falls du es verpasst hast,
> 
> ja, das ist etwas die Schwäche bei BW
> ...



Hallo, ja ok hab ich ansatzweise mitbekommen bzw. wahrgenommen-aber das ist doch meiner Meinung nach kein Grund, ein so tolles schwäbisches Vorzeigeunternehmen die extrem feine Rahmen bauen so stümperhaft zu führen *sorry*!  

Auch wenn ich die Strukturen von Bergwerk nicht kenne würde ich sagen, dass es den Jungs einfach an Marketing- , Vertriebs-Kompetenz und an der Außendarstellung fehlt und sie es einfach nicht hinbekommen ihren tollen Betrieb nach betriebswirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten zu führen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Die  bauen top Bikes, mit zeitlos cooler Optik in Top-Qualität! Leider reicht das heutzutage nicht mehr aus! 


Die Marke Bergwerk ist mit einem Top-Image belegt und die potentiellen Kunden sind bereit ein paar Euro mehr für so ein Traumbike auszugeben, obwohl es keinen Mehrwert gegenüber gleichwertigen und günstigeren Bike bdarstellt-was will man mehr!?  Andere Bikemarken kämpfen ihr Leben lang nutzen Merketingwerkzeuge und -strategien en masse und schaffen es nie in solche Regionen! 


Hätte da einen Vorschlag!

Und zwar die Fachhochschule in Pforzheim, speziell der Fachbereich "Wirtschaftingenieurwesen" an der ich bis Mitte letztes Jahr studiert habe sucht in den Fächern Marketing, Managementtechniken und Informationstechnologie immer praxisorientierte Projekte am liebsten von ortsansässigen Unternehmen/Betrieben. Die Profs sind immer dankbar für solche Aufgabenstellungen und den Studis bringts n Haufen!  Da könnte man sich z.B Aufgabenstellungen vorstellen wie "Direktvertrieb von Fahrrädern in einem mittelständischen Betrieb" und einen Businessplan mit zugehörigen Marketingaktivitäten ausarbeiten! 

Ohne  jetzt prahlen zu wollen-sind die Ergebnisse solcher Projekt-Teamarbeiten für die Betriebe meist sehr erbaulich, und eröffnen meist völlig neue Sichtweisen, auf was es bei der Fürung, Vertrieb, Customer Care etc. alles ankommt. 

Wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich gerne an den zuständigen Prof aus dem Fachbereich verrmitteln.


Gruß


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2005)

Tja, an guten Ideen und Vorschlägen mangelt es ja nicht. Woran es bei Bergwerk nun genau hakt, ist leider im Moment nicht klar. Es scheint sich aber wenig bis gar nichts zu bewegen. Oder hab' ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Januar 2005)

> Woran es bei Bergwerk nun genau hakt, ist leider im Moment nicht klar.



doch das ist klar - es hakt an `s und an willenskraft . gerade letzteres zeichnet doch einen richtigen biker aus - oder ?


----------



## XC_Freund (28. Januar 2005)

Willenskraft und richtiger Biker? Wir sollten vieleicht beim Goetz einsteigen und unsere Rahmen befreien.
Wir brauchen ein Lied.
z.B:

dies ist ein Aufruf zur Revolte
dies ist ein Aufruf zur Gewalt
Bomben bauen, Waffen klauen
dem Pulverer auf die Fresse hauen


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Januar 2005)

hiermit distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich von xcfreunds vorschlägen !!! der pulverer ist doch vollkommen im recht !!!

aber man könnte doch dem pulverer einen schicken X5 bmw verpfänden oder so was in der art !!! grundbucheintrag, wechsel unterschreiben , sklave werden usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (28. Januar 2005)

Du hast ja auch keine offene Bestellung.


----------



## Nomercy (28. Januar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ja auch keine offene Bestellung.


 Ich habe auch keine offene Bestellung (mehr). 
  Frage, welche Pfadfinder-Alternativen gibt es für 4000-5000, was würdet ihr mit der Kohle machen?
  Bergwerk halte ich nun auschließlich mit meinem 2003er Mercury die Stange.
  Das Rad bereitet mir zum Glück unverändert viel Freude und das werde ich auch nicht vergessen.
  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2005)

@Nomercy
Hast Du es storniert? Das ist natürlich bitter, aber ich kann Dich verstehen. 

Wie wär's hiermit?     

http://www.canyon.de/mountainbikes/index.html?b=29 

OK OK, just kidding. Ich würde mir mal Nicolai anschauen. Hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl. Allerdings war mir das Helius CC zu leicht und das FR zu schwer. Aber vielleicht können die Dir ja was passendes brutzeln. Ansonsten fiele mir noch das Fusion Freak ein. Das wäre für mich sicher auch eine Alternative gewesen, wenn es das letztes Jahr schon gegeben hätte.


----------



## Faunus (28. Januar 2005)

Ich würde jetzt wohl das Fusion Freak nehmen. Ist sicherlich besser als das Pfadfinder allerdings gibts nicht die Farbauswahl.


----------



## Brägel (28. Januar 2005)

vielleicht auch nicht übel


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2005)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde jetzt wohl das Fusion Freak nehmen. Ist sicherlich besser als das Pfadfinder allerdings gibts nicht die Farbauswahl.



Ungläubiger!!!     Frechheit!  

Kann gar nicht sein. Völlig ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (28. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf Tycon FR


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Januar 2005)

@ nomercy - ich hab nen supervorschlag für dich - hab lange drüber nachgedacht und mir das gehirn zermartert   

also - du überweist mir den betrag von 5000 und ich bau dir ein hammergeiles bike zusammen - na , ist das nicht ein angebot ???

die anzahlung muss halt sein - ich bin kein son stinkreicher bikehändler mit bmw und so !!

solltest du bedenken haben (kann ich ja auch verstehen  ) dann empfehle ich dir das slayer oder das etwas leichtere element in den topgeilen rotrolackierungen !!! schau mal auf die webseite - achtung suchtgefahr !


----------



## locationmaster (28. Januar 2005)

tja, ich trage mich auch mit dem gedanken zu stornieren.
aber ich habe auch schon die passende alternative fuer 
mein mercury sl klick


----------



## Brägel (29. Januar 2005)

und noch ne idee: http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## daif (29. Januar 2005)

@brägel
JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA und nochmals ein großes JAAAAA!!    

ich find den Rahmen hammer genial!!!!
bin ihn natürlich noch nicht gefahren (hat den überhaupt schon jemand??) aber ich finde den echt klasse!

und die tester haben ja auch in den höchsten Tönen geschwärmt!! nicht dass das von elementarer Bedeutung wäre, aber es gibt schon ne Richtung vor    


wie wäre es mit dem Stumpi Enduro???
soll ja auch ne echte Wucht sein
mir gefällts saugut, vielleicht sogar n bissl besser als n Pfadfinder (aua....nicht hauen...)


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Januar 2005)

ich finde weder das principia noch das lightville schön oder besonders ! obendrein kommt noch das die rahmen schwarz sind - wann ist diese seuche endlich rum ?


----------



## daif (29. Januar 2005)

@fettkloß

hahahahaha,
ich find schwarze Rahmen gut......

muss dir aber recht geben, dass ich meins manchmal auch etwas "langweilig" finde, optisch gesehen...manchmal denke ich mir, dass ne knallige Rahmenfarbe auch cool wäre

das schöne kräftige blau gepaart mit weiss (also den schriftzug auf weissem grund)

sorry für offtopic:
fettkloß
du kennst mein Rad, wenn nicht => Gallerie (das weihnachtsfoto ist das neueste)
was hältst du von farbigen naben bei nem neuen LRS?
überlege grade ob ich nen komplett schwarzen nehmen soll, da das ganze Rad ja nicht grad auffällige farben hat   oder ob ich evtl farbige naben nehmen soll....  
anderer seits hab ich schiss, dass farbige naben irgendwie deplaziert oder gar prollig kommen


----------



## Brägel (29. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde weder das principia noch das lightville schön oder besonders ! obendrein kommt noch das die rahmen schwarz sind - wann ist diese seuche endlich rum ?



du wirst doch verstehen, dass so ein Rahmen farblich zu den Socken passen muss


----------



## Nomercy (29. Januar 2005)

Dann werde ich mal in den Wäscheschrank nach meinen Socken schauen und ein passendes fettes Nicolai Helius (FR) elite auswählen... P.S.: Mit oder ohne Speedhub?
    P.S.: Sorry, bin ich hier eigentlich noch bei Bergwerk im Forum, oder wo?


----------



## daif (29. Januar 2005)

mit rohloff

Bergwerk Forum? wasn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. Januar 2005)

@ daif - mach nen schwarzen lrsatz dran - alles andere sieht komisch aus . ich hab ja auch schwarze oder silber mit schwarze bikes - nur ich würde mir jetzt nicht mehr so eins zusammenbauen !

@ brägel - du bist ja auch die ausnahme


----------



## XC_Freund (29. Januar 2005)

Thema farbige Laufräder. Hier der LRS den ich für mein Pfadfinder aufgebaut habe. Ich wollte nicht das dritte schwarze Rad. Das Bike würde schon etwas prickelig, wenn's denn noch was wird. Speichen sind DT Aerolite.


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Januar 2005)

ich denk du hast es abbestellt ???!!!! was denn jetzt


----------



## XC_Freund (29. Januar 2005)

Mein's doch noch nicht, aber irgendwie ist März die Deadline. Also meine persönliche. Falls es im Februar dann heist, bis April wird alles gut, kann ich die dann aber nicht garantieren.
Ach so du denkst ich habe ein Komplettbike bestellt, nene sowas kommt bei mir nicht in Frage.

Der Goetz hat mir aber bestätigt, daß bei ihm ein Pfadfinderrahmen in meiner Farbe schon länger rumsteht.

Das ist es ja was mich irgendwie verrückt macht, das Teil steht schon seit der ersten Woche im Dezember fertig da und ich krieg es nicht. 

Nehmen wir mal den Worst Case an. Werden die Dinger dann versteigert oder wie bekomme ich meinen Rahmen? Also wirklich meiner, der ja individuell für mich gemacht wurde, mit dem hat kein anderer rumzurutschen. Erst recht nicht mit dem Gefühl auch noch ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.  Ich würde ihn auch nehmen wenn es keinen Hersteller mehr gibt der die Garantie übernimmt (ja ja Liebe macht blind  ).


----------



## daif (30. Januar 2005)

hey du wirst lachen,
ich hab mir echt nen Tune LRS mit goldenen Naben und Nippeln überlegt!!
aber nur für ein paar minuten...is mir für mich ein bisschen zu porno  
geil ausschauen tuts schon....aber mein bike ist schlicht nur schwarz und silbern


----------



## XC_Freund (30. Januar 2005)

Ich habe auch schon einen goldenen King! Aber dann ist's gut mit Gold.
Auf Gold kam ich durch die All Mountain 1, die hat goldene Knöpfchen unten an den Tauchrohren. Den Rahmen wollte ich dann in Dersert Storm (Farbe der Gabel) lackieren lassen. Der Goetz konnte aber nicht die Farbe bereitstellen. Jetzt hat der Rahmen eine andere Farbe (er hat sie ja wirklich schon) und ich nehme eine schwarze Pike.


----------



## XC_Freund (30. Januar 2005)

Zum Thema Alternative zum Pfadfinder war ich heute nah dran mir ein zweites Pferd zu kaufen. Puh, war verdammt knapp, also nachdem ich mich gegen den Gaul entschieden habe, will ich endlich mein Bike, zum Donnerwetter.
So ein Bankrott-Hickhack kann einen ganzschön fertig machen.


----------



## Nomercy (30. Januar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Alternative zum Pfadfinder war ich heute nah dran mir ein zweites Pferd zu kaufen. Puh, war verdammt knapp, also nachdem ich mich gegen den Gaul entschieden habe, will ich endlich mein Bike, zum Donnerwetter.
> So ein Bankrott-Hickhack kann einen ganzschön fertig machen.


Schwarz?
Mit Rohloff?
Ein Bergpferd?


----------



## wondermike (30. Januar 2005)

Mein lieber Schwan. Das war ja knapp. Aber so ein Zosse kann ja weder beim Uphill noch beim Downhill gegen ein Bike einen Blumentopf gewinnen. Außerdem ist ein Bike ja schon pflegeintensiv genug. Und es scheißt nicht alles voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (30. Januar 2005)

Ja
nur 5 Gänge + Rückwärtsgang
Ja


----------



## XC_Freund (30. Januar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Schwan. Das war ja knapp. Aber so ein Zosse kann ja weder beim Uphill noch beim Downhill gegen ein Bike einen Blumentopf gewinnen. Außerdem ist ein Bike ja schon pflegeintensiv genug. Und es scheißt nicht alles voll.



Deshalb habe ich ja auch nur 1 Pferd und 6 Bikes


----------



## Brägel (31. Januar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb habe ich ja auch nur 1 Pferd



wir wollen ein Bild sehen - aber nur geputzt gell. 

Was wiegt es eigentlich? Also ohne Pedale


----------



## wondermike (31. Januar 2005)

Ich hoffe doch schwer, Du hast einen Carbonsattel und Alu-Hufeisen für den Gaul. Wieviel Federweg hat sowas eigentlich?


----------



## XC_Freund (31. Januar 2005)

Im Ernst, ich habe gerade kein digi Bild von ihm.
Es gibt Alu-Hufeisen, aber wie bei allen Leichtbauteilen ist die Haltbarkeit nicht so doll. Da bleibe ich beim klassischen Stahl.
Der Stahl wird unter modernster Wärmebehandlung mehrfach konifiziert und an die individuelle Rahmengeometrie angepasst. Also echtes Custom.
Die Dämpfung ist prinzipiell sehr inovativ und mehrgelenkig konstruiert. Es sind auch intelligente Antiwippsysteme eingebaut, aber wie bei den bekannten Konkurenzmodellen von Manitou oder Fox kann es manchmal zu einem bockigen 
Verhalten kommen.
Eine Waage habe ich nicht, aber ich schätze er wiegt so unter 400kg.


----------



## wondermike (31. Januar 2005)

Ich war (ist allerdings schon seeehr lange her) auch mal auf so einem Teil unterwegs. Da hat das allerdings ganz schön gewippt. Offenbar hat die Technik inzwischen ja Fortschritte gemacht. Wenn es fünf Gänge hat, ist es wahrscheinlich ein Importmodell aus Island, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (31. Januar 2005)

Exakt!
Und mein Bildchen ist der neue Lenker.


----------



## daif (31. Januar 2005)

achso, das ist der neue lenker...
ich dachte, dass sei Körperschmuck für den keller   (in dem auch die Peitschen sind    )

..sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen


----------



## XC_Freund (31. Januar 2005)

Wäre aber denkbar, wird glaube ich sogar praktiziert.
Wollen wir so weiter machen bis Bergwerk wieder aktiv wird? Lenkt mich jedenfalls von meinem Frust ab.
Ansonsten bring ich ein Bild von ihm, wenn er es trägt. Aber erst wenn die Saison wieder losgeht.


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2005)

Machen wir doch einfach weiter. Also: können Deine Bikes auch den Tölt?


----------



## XC_Freund (2. Februar 2005)

Die Bikes nicht, aber der Gaul sehr. Mal eine andere Frage, ich hoffe wir sind unter uns. Was meinst du zieht beim Weibsvolk besser, Pferd oder Bergwerk-MTB?


----------



## Lumix (2. Februar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bikes nicht, aber der Gaul sehr. Mal eine andere Frage, ich hoffe wir sind unter uns. Was meinst du zieht beim Weibsvolk besser, Pferd oder Bergwerk-MTB?



Ganz klar ===> PFERDE!!!!!!  

...siehe

http://www.planet-wissen.de/pw/Artikel,,,,,,,D17EFC89AF480FD0E030DB95FBC34523,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.html

der ist auch gut


http://www.gebisslos-reiten.de/buch07.pdf

Lumix


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2005)

Definitv (leider    ) der Gaul. Schon eine Frau zu finden, die überhaupt weiß, was ein Bergwerk MTB ist, ist ja nicht so einfach. Bei dem Tierchen brechen sie aber alle sofort in Aaaah's und Ooooh's aus.

@Lumix
Der zweite Link ist ja putzig. Jetzt muss nur noch jemand das gewaltfreie Biken erfinden.


----------



## uffe (2. Februar 2005)

Uiuiui, Du hast aber auch Ansprüche, Wondermike!
Dass sie sogar spezifisch Bergwerk kennen soll, ist wirklich seeeehr viel verlangt!
Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn Fahrräder tatsächlich auch für längere Strecken als zum abends Ausgehen oder Einkaufen genutzt werden mögen ...   
Darauf kann man dann aufbauen!


----------



## XC_Freund (3. Februar 2005)

Aber wie ist das mit der Altersverteilung in der Zielgruppe. Wir sind doch alle ordentliche Jungs jenseits der 30er Schallmauer.
Im Reitsport sind es doch fast immer nur Mädchen.


----------



## Gearshifter (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo ja die Junx von Bergwerk scheinen noch zu leben und antworten auch auf Mails vorbildlich! Der AnthonyXIV hat sich gemeldet und mir die Farbe des Rohloffs genannt! Da hab ich gleich die näxte Frage: Ok das Rohloff ist electric blue aber im Internet ist das doch ein viel leuchterndes und grelleres blau!???

Hier di Antwort




Hallo Gearshifter  ,  



vielen Dank an Deinem Interesse an unseren Produkten. Abweichnungen können nur begrenzt realisiert werden. Zum Beispiel wenn man Magura Scheibenbremsen haben möchte. Der Farbton des Rohloff Bikes nennt sich electric blue .... vergleiche es nochmals mit den angehängten Farbmustern! 





mit freundlichen Grüßen


Bergwerk-Bikes

    __o
   _\ <,
  (_)/(_)


AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

